# Forum suggestion: Don’t have likes/dislikes/etc in recent activity



## privatebydesign (Sep 29, 2020)

The way I use the forum is I go straight to the recent activity page, the trouble is since the like/dislike/etc buttons have been added that recent activity page is swamped by likes. Sometimes it takes scrolling two or three pages just to see a couple of actual comments. This makes it much more difficult to be involved in threads where there are actual conversations going on and minimizes my engagement.

Is there a way to see only actual comments? Inot I for one would be more engaged if there was.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 29, 2020)

Interesting.
Until your post, I'd never seen or tried the "Latest Activity" page on the menu before.

I see what you mean tho....lots of likes, etc.

I usually start on the main page and look through the "Latest Posts" section on the right side of the page and click things that look interesting there.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2020)

Xenforo is extremely customizable so I'd expect that it is possible to remove reactions from appearing in the newsfeed or even just for a specific page. However, they are likely deeply imbedded in the forum software and changing one thing results in unexpected changes elsewhere.

I have played with Xenforo a little trying to create a small forum that I never actually published. I am just not into programming and don't want to spend the time and effort to learn. If its not in the management panel than I don't know how to fix it except that it can be done. There are businesses who will customize Xenforo and charge a fairly high price. Then, when the forum software has a major change, it might break the customization. 

The news feed of user activities includes all those reactions (likes). They feed to the Xenforo system by default, a expert could filter them out of the news feed. If you know what to do, it might be easy, or it might involve a huge amount of work. I'd suggest asking CR guy to consider removing the reactions from the latest activity page. It may be something for his to do list or it may be impractical.









XF 2.1 - Reactions


Welcome to the third in our "Have you seen...?" series for XF 2.1. We've had a phenomenal, er, reaction, to what we've shown so far. In case you haven't seen our previous two entries, you can check them out here. As ever, to ensure you're kept up to date, we strongly recommend giving that...




xenforo.com





I think that you might just consider that the latest activity page is just that, a log of user activity in the public areas.

I saved a link to "New Posts" and use that to open the CR forum so they are the first thing I see.


----------



## zim (Sep 29, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Xenforo is extremely customizable so I'd expect that it is possible to remove reactions from appearing in the newsfeed or even just for a specific page. However, they are likely deeply imbedded in the forum software and changing one thing results in unexpected changes elsewhere.
> 
> I have played with Xenforo a little trying to create a small forum that I never actually published. I am just not into programming and don't want to spend the time and effort to learn. If its not in the management panel than I don't know how to fix it except that it can be done. There are businesses who will customize Xenforo and charge a fairly high price. Then, when the forum software has a major change, it might break the customization.
> 
> ...


Did you see what i did there 

I agree what cayenne said, that's how i use it looking at the other page, yeah it needs a filter on likes


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 29, 2020)

I go straight to 'New Posts" instead, which doesn't get updated just for likes. True, you need to look into each thread then to see the actual comments, but that's what I'm looking at anyway...


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I go straight to 'New Posts" instead, which doesn't get updated just for likes. True, you need to look into each thread then to see the actual comments, but that's what I'm looking at anyway...




Same here.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 29, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I go straight to 'New Posts" instead, which doesn't get updated just for likes. True, you need to look into each thread then to see the actual comments, but that's what I'm looking at anyway...



Same...


----------

